# North Georgia Acorn Reports



## Clipper (Jul 17, 2016)

I can see acorns on the Red Oak in my yard without binoculars.  Is it too early to look for white oaks in the mountains?


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 17, 2016)

My red oaks in My yard are loaded, white oaks not so much


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 17, 2016)

I glassed this morning at 3-3500 ft. on Cohutta WMA. Whites are looking good, and Red's are loaded.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm surprised since we've had no rain.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm seeing good whites everywhere pretty much. Unless the dry weather hurts them, should be a good crop this fall.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 1, 2016)

Im starting to see more white acorns now round 2000 ft


----------



## Clipper (Aug 7, 2016)

Garden is about done so it sounds like time for a walk in the woods.  I have early cataracts and have a hard time seeing acorns until they get some size on them.  Thanks.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 8, 2016)

White oaks in this neighborhood are looking good this year.  I'm surprised, as dry as it's been.  We've just started getting some good rain in the last week.  Looks like we'll continue the recent trend of feast or famine in the mountains with a banner crop.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 14, 2016)

I have done a lot of walking the last few weekends between 2200 - 3500'.  I have seen more reds than whites, but the whites are decent.  Most of the whites I have glassed do not have acorns, but the patches I have found with nuts will be good.  They are definitely spread across lots of elevations.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 14, 2016)

The wife and I hiked 7 miles on Cohutta Saturday from 3500 down to 1500. Reds are bumper and whites are looking good too at all els. Saw a bear up high, and couldn't help but pack my flyrod and catch a trout or two along the way.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 15, 2016)

Believe it or not some dry years will cause oak trees to produce more heavily than normal. Apparently the trees think they're dying and put all their energy into reproducing themselves. I'm expecting a bumper crop of white oaks this year.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 15, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> The wife and I hiked 7 miles on Cohutta Saturday from 3500 down to 1500. Reds are bumper and whites are looking good too at all els. Saw a bear up high, and couldn't help but pack my flyrod and catch a trout or two along the way.



Great pics!  I am looking forward to seeing Cohutta at some point.  Being new to the mountains I stayed closer to home this year and spent all summer covering ground.  Next year I want to learn how to trout fish with a fly rod.


----------



## tallchris83 (Aug 16, 2016)

Just got back from Bull Mountain, a few miles east of Springer Mountain and Appalachian Trail. 

Northern Red Oak is the most common species that's dropping acorns here at the south end of the national forest. It's sporadic right now; some trees are dropping lots of green acorns and even some of their leaves. I couldn't find any White Oak.

I have attached a picture of one section of the trail where a tree was dropping lots of acorns, a few at a time. Also attached are the most common tree species I found at high elevation.

Clockwise from left they are Black Cherry, (best guess. this one was really hard to ID) Maple vibernum, Northern Red Oak, and Chestnut Oak.

I have also attached a sound recording. There was a hawk in the area and I'm not sure if this is it. It was making this sound and a few others: I also heard hen clucking sounds up in the trees. I looked and looked, even climbed a hill and looked around, but could not pinpoint the source of these sounds.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwtoXD3OkG1_d3Z1aWJoTjRoZzQ

There were plenty of birds and a few woodpeckers in the area. Also spotted a few leaves prematurely turning red and yellow (mid-August).

It is small game season now so I was trying to spot some squirrel or better. There weren't any in this area but there's plenty of dirt roads and gated paths to explore.


----------



## BufordBassmaster12 (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice, here at the house the acorns are starting to pop up some trees more than others obviously out on the little bit of land we have. Both red and white. White Oak right next to the house is loaded...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 17, 2016)

tallchris83 said:


> Just got back from Bull Mountain, a few miles east of Springer Mountain and Appalachian Trail.
> 
> Northern Red Oak is the most common species that's dropping acorns here at the south end of the national forest. It's sporadic right now; some trees are dropping lots of green acorns and even some of their leaves. I couldn't find any White Oak.
> 
> ...



You got the chestnut oak right.  From the left, the others are shingle oak, red maple, and scarlet oak.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2016)

I was in the woods on the 15th and yesterday looking for hogs. I have seen a good bit of early ejected red oak acorns on the ground, as well as chestnut oak acorns. I also spent some time to stop and watch a couple bears feeding for about an hour on the 15th, and was listening to squirrels cutting down acorns the whole time. I haven't paid special attention to the white oaks, but will take a look at some this evening and see what I can see. Looks like the crop is shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 17, 2016)

Off topic, but Im sure glad to see this headed my way. Bout' to fall a flood in the Cohuttas.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 17, 2016)

I checked today at 2,400' in N.E. GA, and the white oaks at that elevation were loaded. I saw again a lot of chestnut oak acorns already hitting the ground, and listened to squirrels cutting down the red oak acorns. This should be a good acorn year.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 18, 2016)

Sounds like we're going to have a ton of food this year. Always makes for a tough bow season....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 18, 2016)

Killer Kyle said:


> I saw again a lot of chestnut oak acorns already hitting the ground,



I can reach out off of my deck and pick chestnut oak acorns that are as big as pullet eggs.  



CornStalker said:


> Sounds like we're going to have a ton of food this year. Always makes for a tough bow season....



Yes, it typically does.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 18, 2016)

I found red oaks  loaded and whiteoaks loaded from 3800-3400ft. I've heard reliable reports that the whiteoaks are loaded all the way down to the 2500ft.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cut some white oaks at the foot of tray mt today and they were loaded along with every other white oak I could see. Guy we were working for has been seeing bear on a daily basis. He's within seeing distance of national forest. I'd say they will be scattered high and low this year.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 19, 2016)

Everywhere I have been the whites have been loaded, lots of reds are being aborted by the trees and chesnut oaks are everywhere. Have seen 4 bear this week all feeding on chesnut oak acorns. Gonna be food everywhere!!


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 19, 2016)

Good to hear that people are seeing bears. A couple of years ago when we had that bumper crop, I had a tough time finding any fresh sign in the area I usually hunt. Hoping that isn't the case this year...

question for the veterans: In years with tons of hard mast, do you look for anything besides fresh sign? For example, targeting lower areas that have thick bedding and water?


----------



## Dusty Roads (Aug 20, 2016)

*Thanks for the report and great pics*



whitetailfreak said:


> The wife and I hiked 7 miles on Cohutta Saturday from 3500 down to 1500. Reds are bumper and whites are looking good too at all els. Saw a bear up high, and couldn't help but pack my flyrod and catch a trout or two along the way.


 Thanks for the report and pics.
 I may ride my dualsport over and checkout the FS rds.Heard some are closed in Cohuttas


----------



## Kochd79 (Aug 20, 2016)

We are loaded with these....and bears.  What type of acorn is this?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 20, 2016)

Red oak!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep, looks like northern red.


----------



## Kochd79 (Sep 3, 2016)

*White Oaks?*

This are white oaks, correct? 

Thanks.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 4, 2016)

I have been from about 2000 ft. to 3500 friday, every white oak I saw were loaded, most I have ever seen in one year. Chesnut oaks are loaded as well.


----------

